# fertility of stud in 20's



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I seen a stud for sale in his 20's, said he was for sell due to them getting out of the breeding business. i was wondering, if they was sellin the stud because he is sterile, in his old age, he is just way too cheap, lol.

my questionS is-- how can i know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

....another question is-- what is the chances he isn't fertile vs he is? 

i was reading about a few olderstuds going sterile around this age, and was wondering how high the chances are, and does it affect different lineages differently-- what loweres fertility?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I would assume it depends on the diet and condition of the stallion. Age does have an effect on fertility, but diet, and not just body condition, but mental condition could have its effect as well. I know of some older stallions that run with a few mares and get the job done. It may not be efficient for hand breeding, but if all he needed was to breed a few younger, more fertile mares I would think it possible. But I would not doubt a stud in his 20s would be less fertile than one in his prime, but they would not necessarily all be sterile.

I could believe a breeder wanting to let go of an older stud, especially if they are getting out of breeding. It just breaks some people's heart to get their stallion cut after years of use, (regardless of the quality of stallion,) so sometimes you'll see them sold to breeders that are just starting up and need a seasoned stud. Breeds that are more prone to be high strung or show horses that don't get to interact with other horses might have high stress and therefore are less fertile. Only way to really see if they are fertile is collect and get a sperm count. My neighbor had a younger stallion that seemed to be shooting blanks so they got a count to see how he was producing. I figure you just send it in to a certain lab and they look at it for a fee. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree, if you can, try to get his sperm tested.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you.

Yeah, it would be strange for someone (IMO) to want a 20 something year old stud Gelded anyway. I don't think it would do much, since he's lived his whole life as a breeding stud.

Im not saying he wasn't a good stud - if I had the $$ He'd be at my place and i aint a breeder-- id just want to stare at him, and brag about how that was my good lookin horse, lol. 
Oh, I was askin coz I seen(not saying every QH--or stud is like him) High Brow Cat was infirtile at 25, and he looks simply amazing!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My 20 year old stallion has fantastic semen! When he was tested for the pre purchase exam last year he was rather skinny as well. Now he is in great shape and semen is even better!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I know someone who has a mare in foal by a 28 year old stallion!
All depends on the gentleman, but purchasing that old, I'd definitely get it tested.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

toto said:


> I seen a stud for sale in his 20's, said he was for sell due to them getting out of the breeding business. i was wondering, if they was sellin the stud because he is sterile, in his old age, he is just way too cheap, lol.
> 
> my questionS is-- how can i know?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You pay and have a fertility test done by a vet.


----------

